# Honda GC 190 Carb Adjustment



## reloader-51 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi all, Could someone tell me the amount of turns to open the idle mixture screw on a Honda GC190, 6.5hp? It has been tampered with and the limiter is gone. Thanks!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

The idle mixture screw and limiter are two totally different adjustments, please provide more info on what you are trying to correct and what the application in which the engine is used for.


----------



## reloader-51 (Mar 16, 2011)

It's my understanding the idle mixture screw (air/fuel ratio) has a black plastic cap on it that does not allow it to be adjusted to change the ratio. I am not trying to change the idle speed adjustment.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh I understand, the mixture screw should be around 1 1/2 turns out, you can adjust from there.


----------



## reloader-51 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you. Appreciate it!


----------



## perryl9 (May 24, 2011)

I'm Looking to remove the tang on the side of my adjuster, Is there a way to do that?
The one on my engine is cast metal, it looks like and I was going to try and break it off but wanted to get some advice first before attempting this. I mounted the engine on a mini chopper and the idle is way up right now and need additional adjust ability.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you just need to slow the idle speed down on your engine, you need to adjust the idle stop screw, not the mixture adjustment.


----------



## perryl9 (May 24, 2011)

I understand that. I'm Still referring to the mixture adjustment screw. Am I to understand that the mixture cannot be Adjusted? It moves maybe 1/4 turn at best. The engine shuts down unless I keep the throttle/idle high enough. The way I see it, If I can adjust the air/fuel mixture, May not have to set the idle that high.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I had to break the little tag off the head of the idle mixture screw on a honda.The head of the screw was very little.I was able to use a dremel tool and cut a small slot in the screw to adjust the mixture screw it worked,was able to adjust the carb.Hope this helps.


Jerry


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

If you need to adjust the air/fuel. by upping the idle to keep it running... the carb needs to be removed and cleaned... otherwise it should run fine at the factory settings.


----------



## perryl9 (May 24, 2011)

The carb is clean as can be, That was my First step. Adjusting the idle was second followed by cleaning and changing fuel line. I even contemplated changing the Air filter which is Custom. Thought it was getting Too much air or not enough. My final thoughts were the mixture adjustment. Thank You JSouth, Cutting off the tab sounds like the plan!
The cap on mine looks to be cast aluminum Not plastic as another poster has. So thank you again!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You could cut the tab off with a dremel or something like it. Be very careful as this screw is easily broken. I don't think this adjustment is going achieve what your after, but I guess you won't know for sure unless you try.


----------

